# Living in Russia?



## Light (Jun 9, 2018)

I want to live in Russia for awhile in the hopes of finding a girl to marry. I will be able to have about 60,000 Rubles a month to spend to meet my living expenses. Is it possible for me to live in Russia on that amount of money and also have money leftover to date girls? I thought I would ask because some expats do move abroad looking for love. 

After I find a girl I might stay in Russia with her or take her to the EU. I am American but I want to leave America because I know I'll never have a happy or good life in America.


----------



## okko25 (Aug 19, 2018)

Of course you can live with 60000 Rubles a month, but it depends on city where you plan to live. Moscow and St.Peresburg are expensive cities. In other cities it's possible. And I think you can earn money by teaching English like a native speaker. Good luck!


----------



## andrew8 (Oct 5, 2018)

Light, have you visited Russia? I would use a cost of living calculator to compare cost of living - but i would also visit first to make sure you actually like it there!

I can't see it being a happy relationship if you hate the place, no matter how nice your new partner is


----------



## Redworm (Feb 7, 2019)

Light said:


> I want to live in Russia for awhile in the hopes of finding a girl to marry. I will be able to have about 60,000 Rubles a month to spend to meet my living expenses. Is it possible for me to live in Russia on that amount of money and also have money leftover to date girls? I thought I would ask because some expats do move abroad looking for love.
> 
> After I find a girl I might stay in Russia with her or take her to the EU. I am American but I want to leave America because I know I'll never have a happy or good life in America.


May I ask why Russia in particular? If it's solely about finding a girl to marry, I know that there are agencies on the web that provide those services so you won't have to live there if that's your only goal.


----------



## shony (Jun 13, 2019)

Light, I am Russian. Feel free to ask me any questions. You can live on 60 K Rubles. If you look for a girl go to Siberia. The most beautiful girls are there!


----------



## KidorioL (Aug 14, 2019)

No way, I was in Russia and there are terrible conditions


----------



## KidorioL (Aug 14, 2019)

in fact, only people from Moscow get high salaries instead of people that live in smaller cities...
Such people get approximate $200 each month or even smaller sum of money....


----------



## KidorioL (Aug 14, 2019)

Sorry for the third post, but I've forgotten to mention that such salaries get even the surgeon and all those who work in hospitals... Just imagine such salaries in America or somewhere in the UK or Europe... It's terrible and I hate russians for their immobility - they do nothing for their future or country in general as they don't want to change the government... And there is a high lvl of corruption...


----------



## H1ghpass (May 23, 2019)

KidorioL said:


> No way, I was in Russia and there are terrible conditions


Russia is extremely big ) bad conditions can be found everywhere in all the countries in the world ) if we talk about central cities like Moscow and SPB I assure you that these cities are very good for living ) they are expensive but nevertheless.


----------



## timmy88 (Feb 6, 2020)

Light said:


> I want to live in Russia for awhile in the hopes of finding a girl to marry. I will be able to have about 60,000 Rubles a month to spend to meet my living expenses. Is it possible for me to live in Russia on that amount of money and also have money leftover to date girls? I thought I would ask because some expats do move abroad looking for love.
> 
> After I find a girl I might stay in Russia with her or take her to the EU. I am American but I want to leave America because I know I'll never have a happy or good life in America.


in theory you should have enough money only if you have somewhere to live and if you do not look for it in Moscow because it is very expensive there!


----------

